# Banana Bread help needed ASAP



## dit (Dec 11, 2008)

I have banana bread in the oven.  The recipe (mom's) says bake 1.5 hours at 350.   I have a convection oven and am making mini loaves.   Any idea how long?  I hate to keep opening the oven cos they will fall....they look done and it's been 20 minutes.   Thanks!


----------



## deelady (Dec 11, 2008)

hmmm everyone must have missed this post some how.....is it already too late?

I would just keep checking it when it looks like it is firming up, test it with a tooth pick or wooden skewer till comes out clean.


----------



## deelady (Dec 11, 2008)

I've never had a banana nut bread fall on me...they are pretty  sturdy


----------



## dit (Dec 11, 2008)

deelady said:


> I've never had a banana nut bread fall on me...they are pretty sturdy


 
Thanks for responding deelady, it took 25 minutes, and they didn't fall


----------



## deelady (Dec 11, 2008)

Sorry you didn't get a response sooner, glad it worked out for you!! Did you taste it yet? Did it come out just like moms??


----------

